# Mr. & Mrs. Rob Crater



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Jul 15, 2007)

:aktion033:

Sharon and I were thrilled to watch Rob and Nikeela become husband and wife last evening. It was a beautiful wedding in Pasco, Washington at a former winery. Nikeela was a stunning bride and Rob made a great looking groom. Their reception went on into the night. Pictures will follow as soon as we get home and get them downloaded.

Congratulations Rob & Nikeela!

Mark & Sharon


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 15, 2007)

That is awesome!

We wish the best of luck to both of them, they are our extended horsie ( and pony!) family! You can't find a nicer or funnier man than Rob.

Mark, did the bride or groom where a pink flamingo anywhere???


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jul 15, 2007)

Many CONGRATULATIONS to Rob and Nikeela!!! Here's to a lifetime of happiness




:



:

May you have MANY years together filled with love, happiness and blessings!!



:



:

Jodi


----------



## Russ (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations Mr. and Mrs. Crater!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Mona (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Rob and Nikeela Crater! Wishing you MANY, MANY happy years together!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh mark hurry with the pictures i cant wait!!!! They are a beautiful couple


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah I wanna see pictures too!!!! They are an adorable couple... I wish the best for them. The best is yet to come! Congratulations!

Andrea


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2007)

I look forward to the pictures, too!


----------



## LindaL (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats to Rob and Nikeela!!! :aktion033: Pics!!! :lol:


----------



## SWA (Jul 15, 2007)

:aktion033: CONGRATULATIONS to Rob and Nikeela, wishing you both a lifetime of love and joyful happiness!



:



:


----------



## Valerie (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats to the new happy couple......Mr. & Mrs. Crater!!

I wish you both all the best! :aktion033:


----------



## CyndiD (Jul 15, 2007)

I would like to add my *CONGRATULATIONS*!!!

Wishing you many years of joy and love...



:


----------



## Miniv (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations to the newlyweds!!! :aktion033:

Can't WAIT to see photos!!!!



:

MA


----------



## CKC (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations to the happy couple!

Wishing them all the best

Kim


----------



## nootka (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations!

A happy, healthy, long life of love and happiness to you.

Liz M.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jul 16, 2007)

CONGRATS to the Craters!!!!!!!

Wish you guys the best....


----------



## Bluerocket (Jul 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!

JJay


----------



## MyBarakah (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrate's on your marriage!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## CAM (Jul 16, 2007)

Congratulations Rob and Nikeela! I thought about you both on Saturday after your big week horse racing in my neck of the woods.



My best friend and her husband married at a beautiful winery in Pasco many years ago. Maybe the same one?? Best of wishes to you both in the years ahead.


----------



## just2minis (Jul 16, 2007)

: CONGRATS !!!


----------



## Chamomile (Jul 16, 2007)

Congratulations Rob and Nikeela! I'm so happy for you both. I can't wait to see pictures!! :aktion033:


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 17, 2007)

Congratulations!




:


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Jul 17, 2007)

As promised - here are the pictures!!!

http://a535.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/image...92c7549b4f6.jpg

http://a472.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/image...84a2a440b2f.jpg

http://a584.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/image...d3c32a3ed6f.jpg

Mark & Sharon


----------



## alongman (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats!!!! I wish you all the happiness in the world!!!! :bgrin


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you for the pictures Mark and Sharon! It looks like a beautiful wedding and everyone looks so happy!

Andrea


----------



## SweetOpal (Jul 18, 2007)

congrats!!!! How exciting, you guys look great!


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 18, 2007)

Well congratulations on the big day, Rob and Nikeela! Thanks for the photos Mark, they are wonderful. Wish they were a little bigger size.

Best of luck to you in all of life's endeavors. Sending our very best wishes, Amy and of course Miss Ally too.


----------



## mininik (Jul 18, 2007)

Congratulations!



:


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jul 19, 2007)

CONGRATS....The wedding looks like it was GORGEOUS. The wedding cake looks fabulous!! Bride and Groom look stunning!


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Aug 5, 2007)

Gald that you all like the pictures. Hope to see lots of you in Tulsa.

Mark & Sharon


----------



## bfogg (Aug 5, 2007)

:aktion033:



: Congratulations What a handsome looking couple!

Bonnie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh, congratulations Rob and Nikeela!!! That is so fantastic!! :aktion033:



: Wishing you many years of joy.

Leia


----------

